# Digital Portfolio on a DVD or CD



## Rothie (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello

This is my first post and although I saw another similar post about this, I figured Id introduce myself and ask here.

I have been, as a semi-pro artistic photographer, amassing a lot of cool digital photos over the last few years.  Id like to make a portfolio on a CD or DVD containing the best of the bunch, that would have music in the background and also the possibility to insert a few sentences about each photo, or a paragraph at the beginning of a group of photographs, title page, etc...  

Also - is it possible to have the presentation in sync with the music?  Have the viewer choose from several songs to play?  Well that might be too complicated, but a polished presentation is what I am after.  

Anyhow someone told me that they use Adobe Premiere.  But are there any other programs that I should consider?  

Thanks much

Rothie


----------



## craig (Mar 12, 2007)

Check out Mac software. I think you can pull off those effects in IPhoto, IMovie with ITunes. 

Universally Adobe Premier is an excellent choice Too bad you have to pay an extra 700 dollars. Certainly more professional then the Mac products. I think Image Ready and Dreamweaver have a music option. 

Love and Bass


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

I believe that Adobe has and 'Elements' version of Premier...which is only $100 or less.  I've never used it, so I don't now much about it.

I have used Nero, to create CD/DVD slide shows etc.  It's OK but I don't know how it stacks up agianst the top end programs.

I hear a lot of talk about 'Pro Show Gold', or something like that.

I have also been using 'Sonic' which is a program that came with my Sony MP3 player.


----------



## Apertures (Mar 21, 2007)

Check out ProShow Gold or Producer at www.photodex.com   I use them to create slideshows after weddings and the clients are always very happy with them.  Very easy to use, and the price is very reasonable.:thumbup:


----------



## thebeginning (Mar 22, 2007)

i've heard quite a bit about photodex's pro show series and i wouldn't hesitate to buy either the gold or producer.  I dont have it, but i've read alot about them.  


it's encouraging to hear about the capabilities of mac's ilife when used for slideshows and such...can't wait to get my mbp in the next few months


----------



## darich (Mar 23, 2007)

Pro show gold is excellent for producing slideshows, and is very well priced. shows can look very professional and is probably a good investment if you use your portfolio to get work


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 23, 2007)

I know that Picasa 2, the freeware program I love, has a Slideshow mode you can DL to cd.... I guess I should check it out.


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 24, 2007)

Further to the above suggestions, if you would want to consider an application just for the web, get Showit. Easy and simple. Unfortunately we cannot (yet) burn a slideshow on to a disc. Like I said, it's just for the web.

If you are on a mac platform and if you haven't bought A. Premiere yet, iPhoto slideshows would be the cost effective solution at hand. 
The choice would depend on who you are showing your work to. If it's for the top flight AD's, a custom made slideshow, with programs like Premier, Pro show etc must be considered.


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 31, 2007)

I found out about FotoMagico yesterday from an article in PDN.  129US$ for the Pro version.

Downloaded the demo copy. It rocks!! I've been looking for something like this. :thumbup:
Showit is cool, but it's restricted to the web.


----------



## guitarkid (Apr 21, 2007)

those are all good.  being in video production as well, i use adobe premiere pro.  if you need help with it just let me know.

steve


----------

